# My dvd burner is not detecting any disk



## Purelink9 (May 12, 2009)

I was burning a dvd rw double layer disk using imgburn and at 2x speed and it froze at 6% then i moved it (my computer sucks it's slow as hell) and my computer froze so i let it sit for 2 hrs and it is still frozen so i try to shut it off and nothing happens so i unplug my computer ( sometime my computer doesn't shut off the right way) so I restart my computer take out the unfinished disk throw it away and then I put a new one and the write button doesn't appear I look down on the bottom and it says device not ready ( logical unit is in process of becoming ready) I give it a long time then 10 minutes later it says medium not present (tray closed ) I'm guessing it's not detecting disk . So I try using other disk and same things it doesn't even detect Cd's also I try clone CD and it pretty much says the same thing. Also on my computer when I click on my drive it says please insert CD.

My dvd rw dl drive is a TSSTCorp TS-H653N and i burned multiple dvd rw dl disk before and the disk worked perfectly. Can some on help me out, becuase the manufacters are going to take upt to 2-3 weeks to return it.


----------



## rupertbear (Jun 13, 2009)

Try to upgrade the firmware of your burner from its manufacturer website. Save the installer then install it to your computer. If this doesn't work try to replace the cable of your burner. This might help you in this issue.

____________________________________
Video Games Hint, Laptop Buying Tips


----------



## Aastii (Jun 13, 2009)

is the drive showing in my computer and/or device manager?


----------

